# Introducing Squiggy!



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all I just made Squiggy his photo thread :lol: Just wanted to formally introduce my little sweetheart to the HHC public  Here are the few pics I actually managed to snap of my shy little hog :roll: I'll add some more later


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's stunning!  Thanks for sharing, love these picture threads  it's what keeps me coming back.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Squiggy is adorable!! Did you draw the picture in your signature? I love it! I wish I were that talented! I just want to reach out and "boop" that little nose!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

A very good friend of mine drew the picture after she fell in love with his photos :lol: He's such a lil charmer. I also love to boop his little piggy nose, its just so adorable!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

More pics! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. So cute. Ceramic tile flooring. Wow. Squiggy is moving up in the world!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: actually i just had him sitting in the kitchen while i changed out his bedding, but he does have his own personal blanket that he gets to use as his liner. It originally belonged to me, but after he tugged it away from me and annointed over it, it became his. The bars are the top part of his cage that i used to make sure he didn't get into trouble. He is such a little scamp, he chases after the cats :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He's a little cutie pie! I like the picture with the caption "No mommy, I do NOT want a photo shoot" :lol: That's exactly what his face is saying in that picture!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

awwww!!! I'm going to explodeeee! I don't know if I can handle all this cuteness!!! :lol: I left Knoxville's thread and came right over to this thread and my cute-o-meter is gonna burst!

I loveee the same picture hanhan was just talking about! it's so funny because they think their grumpiness will make us go away but its the grumpy face that just makes me go AWWWW even more! I'm sure every time that happens, our little guys are like "come on! I thought this face was working! :evil: " :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love the pictures!! Squiggy is a cutie!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

He really is <3 I love him soo much already


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all, just posting some stuff bout Squiggy again. This first link is to show how I have his cage all set up now, and he seems to be happy with it. He even cuddled with me for a full 30 min just laying down in my lap with his head on my thigh  Totally quills down and chill. He's such a sweetie <3 Anyway, enough gushing, this first link is for his setup.






This second link is just him wandering on my lap while sitting on the couch, then being fidgety and exploring the rest of the apartment :lol:






As a plus, I have pictures!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

More! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a cutie! He really zooms around in the 2nd video. Lots of exploring going on. I couldn't see much in the first video, but enjoyed the 2nd a lot. 

I love his little stuffed animal dog.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry bout all the fuzzyness and the moving, had to shoot it with my phone. But he really does love to zoom around :lol: He has a habit of attempting to couch dive, which is why I had to block him with my hand so many times to keep him from walking right off the edge. :roll: He was trying to be sneaky and go around the sofa cushion. He loves his puppy :lol: he sometimes sleeps under it.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Squiggy is so cute!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind responses. Glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks Squiggy is adorable! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Just adding the videos from a previous post to his photo thread if anyone wants a look.

Here's the video link of Squiggy taking a foot bath and freaking out :roll:






And this one is of him wandering outside on a nice sunny day 






Enjoy!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Aww, Poor Squiggy! He really doesn't like his foot bath :? 
SOOOOO cute!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I caught a few photos of Squiggy falling asleep on my lap. He was just so cute, I couldn't resist! :lol:
Heres a link to his fb album :3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 75006&type


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Introducing Squiggy! **New pics posted randomly***

Been a while since I posted any new pictures lately, so I thought I'd share some of what I got earlier today


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

[attachment=1:3j1v13vl]1014111307a.jpg[/attachment:3j1v13vl]
[attachment=0:3j1v13vl]1017111349a.jpg[/attachment:3j1v13vl]

 Gotta love that face


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every picture is adorable1 The third picture is so cute,"Oh Hi!" And the picture climbing on Mommy is so sweet. Such a wonderful hedgie!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the parrot pic, great pic of you two  Squiggy looks like he is so much fun


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

He's surprisingly playful. He's half cuddler half explorer :lol: Whenever hes awake he's zooming around investigating everything. And he loves sitting on my shoulders to play with my hair or look around


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

He seems like a lot of fun. I especially like the pic of him in front of you.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I realized that I only have about 20% of Squiggys photos here, so I'm gonna upload them all here from now on. Be ready for an avalanche of cute! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I love my Squiggy


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I love that last one.  I sit with diggory like that in my shirt all the time!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Squiggy is SUCH a looker! And that last picture is truly precious <3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Squiggy! You are just precious! And gorgeous! And adorable! And cute! And sweet! And................


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

shetland said:


> Oh Squiggy! You are just precious! And gorgeous! And adorable! And cute! And sweet! And................


I completely agree :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is so cute! And I love his colour


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I also introduce the plush brothers! Lenny and....well the rounder one doesnt have a name yet :roll:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

These are just cute :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:3 Last bits...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love Squiggy! That first sleepy time picture is so sweet. I just love his beep bop nose when he rests in your scarf. I especially like the picture where he splats and snoozes in his igloo doorway. Never enough pictures of Squiggy!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks shetland! You make Squiggy blush haha :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I love this thread! Round of nose boops.....*boop* *boop* *boop* (oops, sorry. You got one too Pers!)  :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Rainy said:


> *boop* *boop* *boop* (oops, sorry. You got one too Pers!)


:lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the intensity of his expression in his latest pictures. Also, it looks like the light is reflecting right through his sweet pink ears. I love his little hand!!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: I love that first picture of him with the donut! What a goober. "I know I look uncomfortable and grumpy, but I am TRYING to sleep here!"


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Been a while, but hes kinda hard to catch pictures of :lol: Here are a few oldies I havent remembered to put up til now


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love that second sleepy picture!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, its been months since I updated this! Shame on me :lol:

So I brought out Squiggy so he could have some fun and explore while I fold clean laundry. Well...guess what he found!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:? Awww, no love for Squiggy?


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Ahahaha panty thief, so cute.
Love the name!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh my god, I laughed so hard at the panty thieving that I couldn't breathe. TOO CUTE :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Been a while since I added stuff to Squiggys photo thread, not since the panty incident :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is such a little doll. Seems to like hanging out under his wheel.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

_ LOL!! I just saw this and his name!! We had a goat named squiggy!! Haha that's awesome!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Due to some very personal problems, I will not be able to do updates here for Squiggy. I'm having a very rough time in my life right now and I need time to recover. I'll be lurking on here for cute photos when I need something to cheer me up, but thats all I can do for the moment. Thanks to everyone for your understanding,


----------

